# Winemaker Magazine Label Contest 2010



## Green Mountains (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey, just opened my August/September Winemaker Magazine and found this


http://winemakermag.com/component/content/article/938


Deadline September 24th.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 26, 2010)

will anyone be entering? i've seen some beautiful ones posted on here!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 26, 2010)

might be fun to enter, but i doubt id have a chance in hell as all my artwork is "borrowed" LOL!


----------



## Deezil (Jul 26, 2010)

If my peach was done, i would. But they want labels stuck to bottles already - and i'm only assuming, but i'm sure they mean they want something in the bottle as well lol...

I dont think i would win, with that 20-minute-design.. but at least i could say i tried


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2010)

They dont have to be stuck to bottles, they said they *can be* stuck to bottles. I eneterd 2 years ago with about 12 of mine and didnt hear a dangthing. On my othyer site a few people won though. They are very good with Photoshop and way beyond what I can do on there.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont know why i read that wrong, but you're right.....


----------

